# Xcube II protective cover/case



## daniel craig (13/11/15)

Does anyone know of a vendor in JHB preferrbly that has stock or keeps xcube 2 protective case or cover?


----------



## Dirk (13/11/15)

daniel craig said:


> Does anyone know of a vendor in JHB preferrbly that has stock or keeps xcube 2 protective case or cover?


Hey Daniel,

We ordered 50 original xcube ii covers from Smok but they never shipped them, none the less, we've just placed another order, and they're on the way 

Will be listed for sale soon at thevapery.club 

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/15)

Do you have a rough ETA?


----------

